

How Much Does The Government Spend To Send A Kid To Public School? - tokenadult
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/06/21/155515613/how-much-does-the-government-spend-to-send-a-kid-to-school

======
tokenadult
Full Census report:

<http://www2.census.gov/govs/school/10f33pub.pdf>

